# karate combat



## gumboman (Apr 23, 2018)

a new format fight show karate combat has started , they allow takedowns n punch to head n all but don't think submissions are allowed.

they went full cyberpunk with lighting n sound.

lighting sucks n sound rocks.

legend bas rutten is one of the promotors n fight take place in actual pit.

could it be a alternative to UFC ?

https://youtu.be/GAEUW42XKNk


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 23, 2018)

It sounds promising.


----------

